# BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knob



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​
Not only does our new billet, heavyweight shift knob look great inside your car, but it also adds a bit of function and performance as well. With its solid construction and added heft, shifting becomes smoother and faster. Utilizing a modular threaded insert design this shift knob is compatible with nearly any application.

Weighing in at approximately 250 grams the added inertial mass makes shifting effort substantially less while speeding up the process at the same time.

​
For MK1/MK2/MK3 VW vehicles and Audi MK1 TT & B5, no set screws are required; you simply thread the knob on in seconds. For the newer vehicles, including MK4/MK5/MK6 VW vehicles and MK2 TT, 8P A3, B6/B7/B8 Audi vehicles, we provide an adapter that perfectly matches the shift rod to ensure a precise and secure fit using the three large set screws. Other “universal” shift knobs have too much slop in the diameter causing them to come loose over a short time. Our billet shift knob is engineered for a secure and lasting installation!

*Includes:*

One heavy weight shift knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for vehicles without threaded selector shaft
Three set screws
Allen key for set screws



_*Shift boot not included. Used for illustrative purposes only._


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@milkywhitegli's bagged GLI was recently in for service and he decided to add a GS2 SCHWARZ Shift Knob while he was here.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Red Limited Edition Heavy Weight Shift Knob looks right at home in @dylangoeselectrk's MK6 GTI.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

The grey alcantara GS2 shift knob you see here is a prototype of a possible production part. We’d love to hear your feedback on if this should make it up on the website for sale. What does everyone think?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@_esssix just installed a GS2 Heavy Weight Shift Knob into his C4 S6 Avant. Looks right at home!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@_t_white with his new *Renown steering wheel* & *BFI GS1 Heavy Weight Shift Knob*.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks to @b_gehret for purchasing our GS2 Heavy Weight Shift Knob for his CC!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@pynoxim is representing BFI out in South Africa with our GS1 Heavy Weight Shift Knob! eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you know we offer Heavy Weight Shift Knobs for BMWs as well? @roi_de_coeur does!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Product teaser for DSG & Tiptronic owners.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@scotty_omega and his MK7 enjoying our Heavy Weight Shift Knob:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Another teaser of our upcoming DSG / Tiptronic GS2 Heavy Weight Shift Knob:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@smith_volkswagen ordered four of our shifts knobs to keep in stock! Even the dealerships love these.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​

Just got in the new BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knob in Black Alcantara (VW/Audi fitment) 

We also have an all black version!

Click on the pictures to check them out in our online store!


----------



## nineeightyone (Sep 19, 2014)

Looking to purchase the GS2 Air Leather, is it height adjustable or single height? How much taller/shorter does it sit in relation to the stock shifter? (Mine feels a little tall, and I'd be comfortable a bit lower. Nothing crazy, but an inch or two may be nice)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

nineeightyone said:


> Looking to purchase the GS2 Air Leather, is it height adjustable or single height? How much taller/shorter does it sit in relation to the stock shifter? (Mine feels a little tall, and I'd be comfortable a bit lower. Nothing crazy, but an inch or two may be nice)


You can adjust the height slightly depending on the position in which you choose to tighten down the set screws, but typically it sits at the same height as the stock knob.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@gam3rinc just installed the Limited Edition Blue GS2 and it looks amazing with that matching interior. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Just because your car doesn’t have a third pedal, doesn’t mean you should be stuck with some goofy shifter. Until now options were limited to OEM and other less than ideal choices for those with DSG / Automatic cars. Fortunately with our proprietary design you can ditch your stock shifter and switch to a more traditional style knob.

To disengage the lockout you simply lift up, rather than pressing the trigger. It is that simple. Installation is straightforward and takes only a short while.

Our new shifter is currently compatible will all GS2 shift knobs, and our specific adapter is designed to work only with GS2 knobs. Enjoy more ergonomic and satisfying shifting in manual mode by adding one of these new knobs to your car today.​


----------

